# still can't view workgroup computers...



## faisal231 (Aug 22, 2007)

hi everyone, i would gladly appreciate it if someone could solve my technical issue with file sharing.

ok here's the story...
Before my isp provided me with a new adsl modem, my pc and my laptop (both running on windows xp) could see each other in the workgroup, when i reset my router, because the newly installed modem runs on dynamic ip and dhcp, and established an internet connection bewtween the two, my pc and my laptop couldn't see each other. im using an edimax br-640k router. i tried EVERYTHING. enable netbios over tcpip, disable simple file sharing and vice versa. please i really need help. and btw my pc can ping my laptop and vice versa, but it can't see each other. please help...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

On each machine, please do this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.



On each machine, I'd also like to see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*nbtstat -n*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

